# My Chicken is broody.



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

One of my silkies, Chicky Hen, is broody now! My grandpa has been wanting to get a new flock of chickens because his last hen died a few weeks ago. He only has his 8 year old dying rooster now.

I put 4 silkie eggs under Chicky Hen and she is so small she can't fit another. hopefully they are all hens or at least 2 are hens. if there is more than 1 rooster im sure my grandpa will eat him. I will hopefully update everyone once i candle the eggs in a few days.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Whose eggs are they from, Hania? From your birds?

BTW, what happened with that one hen that was off?


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

They are from my birds. silkies only though.

I'm not sure which hen you are referencing. I haven't had any birds get sick or die lately so she's probably doing great.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Didn't you have a girl with the rowdy roo that was feeling low? Am I losing my mind or something?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think I am losing my mind. It wasn't you and absolutely can not remember who it was.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

haha its alright.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, now your on baby Silkie watch. Which I guess means so am I.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

Somehow, Chicky hen fit 2 more eggs under herself. She's a crazy lil mama. hopefully they will all hatch.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Where did she get the two additional eggs from? If you've got other hens in there with her you might to permanent mark the eggs she's on now to keep track.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

This morning she had 7 under her. well, 6 under and one to the side. i marked her 6 eggs and took away the 7th.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That pile would have kept climbing and your hatch could have gotten iffy. Those girls are sneaky when it comes to eggs. They'll even bring eggs in from other spots. Sometimes I couldn't figure out how they did it.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I candled the eggs and 2 have veins so far


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I didn’t realize I already posted about that so I’m deleting my new thing


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Didn't know you posted what? Sometimes the gremlins show up and do some strange things.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

I reposted about marking her eggs and taking one away.

another one of my silkies went broody. Karen this time. Looks like we’re getting quite a few chickens. I candles all the eggs today but it was bright so I only saw 4 of the 6 eggs had veins.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They are Silkies, it is Spring. They talk about rabbits reproducing a lot. I think Silkies are right up there with rabbits on the reproduction rates.

Chicks coming soon.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

All 6 are developing! Hopefully we get a nice assortment of colors. We have a white hen, a buff hen, and a dark brown hen, so hopefully we get all 3 colors. Our roo is a buff silkie so I have a feeling we will get a lot of buff chicks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

With Silkies you can't go on there being a bunch of buffs. Only if the buff rooster and buff hen bred. The one that like so much is a partridge. It's anyone's guess what the white hen will produce since they are recessive white.

You have to wait just like the rest of us to see what hatches.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

The white hen keeps stealing chicky hens eggs. I’ve watched her do it. I came into the coop today to find all 6 of chicly hen’s eggs plus the 2 eggs that are Karen’s under Karen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL It's so frustrating when they do that. Yet it's kinda funny too.


----------



## Hania41806 (May 4, 2021)

it is funny. I stuck 4 more eggs under karen so hopefully she stops stealing chicky hen's eggs


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Good luck with that. I swear one will build a tower of eggs and keep stealing them from others.


----------

